# New Steam Sounds on DCC Sound Decoders



## locomansounds (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi,

Please check out our range of DCC sound projects.

We have been working for many years on producing a superior range of loco sound in conjunction with DCKits. Additionally, we have been recording locos in situ with the highest fidelity equipment.

Regards, Locoman.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be nice to indicate your producst are ESU decoders and custom sounds, only UK sounds.

Also, apparently you have only 5 sound files. I can appreciate a small company working to get bigger, but you might want to entertain some US prototypes, and ones that are not covered well by other decoders.

Regards, Greg 1,039


----------

